# Evora to dieppe



## carol (Mar 4, 2018)

Planning my route home. It's along way! Any suggestions, tips etc? I've got 3 weeks so no mad rush and it's still part of the trip, but can't decide which way! :rolleyes2:


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 4, 2018)

well the snow will be gone by then


----------



## oppy (Mar 4, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> well the snow will be gone by then



Hi aged hairy person, Sue and I are off to La Belle France on the 13th for an unspecified period, so if you still want this stuff do let me know and I'll put it away until we finally get home.

Cheers

Peter

Oh Yes, Don't forget young Lady that crate of red that you owe. Surely by now Carol you will have realised that interest is compounded  :banana::cheers:


----------



## n brown (Mar 4, 2018)

carol said:


> Planning my route home. It's along way! Any suggestions, tips etc? I've got 3 weeks so no mad rush and it's still part of the trip, but can't decide which way! :rolleyes2:


 did you see any nice bones in Evora ?
Fatima is nice , maybe a bit out the way


----------



## carol (Mar 4, 2018)

n brown said:


> did you see any nice bones in Evora ?
> Fatima is nice , maybe a bit out the way



Just arrived this aft and it was so windy and rainy I've been van bound - hence the thoughts of the homeward journey!


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 4, 2018)

oppy said:


> Oh Yes, Don't forget young Lady that crate of red that you owe. Surely by now Carol you will have realised that interest is compounded  :banana::cheers:


I have kept telling her I like Merlot, the amount of red wine she would have to bring back Carol would need a tanker and she would not get through Rouen
:wacko:


----------



## jennyp19 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> I have kept telling her I like Merlot, the amount of red wine she would have to bring back Carol would need a tanker and she would not get through Rouen
> :wacko:



Oh dear that’s not nice Tezza. Carol knows now to by pass Rouen. Lol


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 4, 2018)

jennyp19 said:


> Oh dear that’s not nice Tezza. Carol knows now to by pass Rouen. Lol


|Sorry Jenny, I wasn't aware Carol knew how to keep her head down, I will apologise in person when I see her:heart:


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 4, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> |Sorry Jenny, I wasn't aware Carol knew how to keep her head down, I will apologise in person when I see her:heart:



It may have to be a written apology, Tez.

It's difficult to speak, while Carol is smacking you in the mouth.:scared:


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 4, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> , while Carol is smacking you in the mouth.:scared:


One of my favourite dreams Paul :rolleyes2:


----------



## oppy (Mar 4, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> I have kept telling her I like Merlot, the amount of red wine she would have to bring back Carol would need a tanker and she would not get through Rouen
> :wacko:



Oh Jerry, is she in debt to you as well----------------bloomin' 'eck, we'll have to meet her over there at the back of Intermarche and have a strong discussion


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 5, 2018)

oppy said:


> Oh Jerry, is she in debt to you as well----------------bloomin' 'eck, we'll have to meet her over there at the back of Intermarche and have a strong discussion


I am up for that Peter, give my love to Stephanie
Jerry


----------



## carol (Mar 5, 2018)

Hahaha, you lot, you're all very funny. Well a bit ... but has anyone looked at a map? Someone on here must have done this journey? Last year I left Portugal at Chaves and cut across Spain to western France. I was thinking of going through the Somport tunnel until I got the map out and saw how Far East it is.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 5, 2018)

Are you still in Portugal for Easter Sunday. 

Constancia... Where the Rivers Tajo and Zezare meet.

The whole weekend is taken up by a massive Festival  of the Blessing of the Boats..
Street food, music, Fireworks, Then Sunday ceremony,where all sorts of decorated boats parade to be blessed by the Bishop.
Go early, to find parking.


----------



## carol (Mar 5, 2018)

Sadly, left Portugal today. Just over the border in Badajoz.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 5, 2018)

***** said:


> Carol, are you on the aire by the river bridge and park.
> Is it good?
> We were there in the summer and with no shade, it was far too hot. No other vans also!



Hope you are on the aire. It's convenient and a nice stroll into the old town.

Check with the tourist info up by the castle, if you're stopping a couple of days. The guy there enthusiastically speaks English and is a wealth of information about what's going on.


----------

